# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cfare te gatuajme per bajram

## Klevis2000

Meqe jam universal dhe ne guzhine kam nje eksperinece te mire do ju jepja disa keshilla per gatim.lol Ju befte mire dhe na kujtoni kur te hani.lol.
Ah harrova Thoni Bismilah ne fillim dhe Falenderoni dhe Zotin mbas ngrenies.

----------


## Klevis2000

Sallate ruse

Atehere merrni patatet qerojini nje gjysem kile zijeni mire dhe bejini copa te vogla sa 1cm kub po keshtu dhe 1 kg karrota zijeni mire dhe bejini te vogla sa patatet merrni groshe 1/4kg dhe zijeni dhe keto mire pasatj i hiqni prej uji dhe lerini te ftohen te gjitha keto me larte okkkk .Tani do merrni kavanoze me turshi domate dhe speca e kastraveca gogozhare dhe do ti beni te vogla sa patatet dhe patsaj do ti hudhni krype sipas nevojes pastaj do te merrni nje kavanoz majonez dhe do ia hudhni siper dhe do i perzieni mire derisa te ngatarrohen mire me njera tjetren ne mynyre qe mos hani ne nje luge vetem fasule.lol pastaj mbasi ta keni perzier mire i hidhni pak limon ose uthull.Merrni nje pjate te ceket dhe hudhni nje sasi brenda saj ne te pastaj merrni pak majoneze dhe llustrojeni siper ne mynyre qe te dali me shkelqim pastaj merrni speca gogozhare te kuq dhe prejeni te gjate  dhe disa kokrra ulliri per zbukurim duke e bere si torte.Tani ju befte mire kur ta hani por nese deshironi mund ti shtoni dhe peshk ose veze te ziera duke i copetuar.Kjo eshte per hapje oreksi .
Provojeni dhe sdo zhgenjehni.

se shpejti byftek vjenez
makarona me qumesht dhe gjalpe etj.

----------


## Klevis2000

une per vete mbaroj per sallate me lule laker
Atehere merreni lulen  lakres dhe zijeni mire pastaj lereni te ftohet dhe prejeni me copa pak te medha dhe pastaj i hudhnu limon uthull dhe voj ulliri ,Une per vete si perdor qepet se me vjen ere ne goje kurse ju po te doni futini qepe ose ullinj.
Se mos ju hyj nepsi.

----------

